# The photo is very grainy but I caught him red handed.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 23, 2017)

I have been battling the wild life this summer. The first to go in my garden were my cabbage plants because of the ground hog. I put a double mesh fence right to the ground and laid old heavy metal fence post around the bottom on top of the mesh. I haven't seen any damage since. Two days ago I was admiring the deer in our back yard since taking the fence down around our property they are coming closer to the house now.. The mesh fence was doing it's job so I was enjoying watching them. Last night was a different story. Just after a rain shower and near dusk I caught one trying to get into my garden. I ran out with my robe on and just socks. The ground was so mushy from the rain, I could feel it between my toes. I was yelling like a crazy person and waving my arms. Those brazen beasts just stood there and looked.  He didn't succeed in getting anything from my garden but the next morning my Hosta bed was a disaster. My son said if he handed me a gun right at that moment I wouldn't shoot, and he would be right. I just have to out think him. I'll win this war. There is always next year.


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh, those brazen rascals!  They obviously know they're safe from you.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2017)

Beautiful pictures Ruth.  I so love deer.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 24, 2017)

Very beautiful pictures.  My daughter has a nice garden area.  The deer were a problem for her as well, so she did double fencing...wire and deer meshing, that the hardware store recommended.  It has solved the problem for now.  Good luck!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 24, 2017)

Katybug said:


> Very beautiful pictures.  My daughter has a nice garden area.  The deer were a problem for her as well, so she did double fencing...wire and deer meshing, that the hardware store recommended.  It has solved the problem for now.  Good luck!


Yes, I've heard tall double fencing works also. Two rows, just the right distance apart.  Far enough apart they can't jump both at once, and not so far they can jump in between.  But if you have to do all that fencing, IDK.    Deer are tough.

Nice pictures, Ruth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your Hosta bed Ruth, those are nice photos of the deer.  Luckily by my house they stay in the open area on the other side of my 6' chain link fence, never had them in my garden area.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2017)

I've heard human hair is a deterrent; if you want to go around hair salons and barber shops for their sweepings. Mt friend said it lasts longer than the dried blood people put down to deter deer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2017)

I feel your pain but I love to see the deer as much as I love to see the garden plants.

Try to coexist with a few plants that the deer don't find appealing.

http://www.bhg.com/gardening/pests/animal/the-top-deer-resistant-plants-for-your-region/

Good luck!!!


----------

